# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Schildklierkanker operaties

## farendt

Dag. Ik wil weten of statistieken zijn over welke ziekenhuizen het meest schildklierkanker operaties hebben uitgevoerd en met welke resultaat.
Bij voorbaat bedankt.
M.vr.gr.
F.Arendt

----------


## Luuss0404

Jammer dat er hier nog geen echte website voor bestaat en er dus afgegaan moet worden op meningen van mensen en die lopen nogal uiteen...
* http://www.schildklierforum.com/foru...pic.php?t=3268
* http://www.dokter.nl/index.php/Opera...-operatie.html

----------

